# Thảo luận chung về máy CNC > Máy laser CNC >  Máy cắt Laser Basic lắp đặt tại Bắc Ninh

## Máy cắt CNC

Máy Laser Basic là một trong những dòng máy cắt laser của công ty EMC. Đây là máy dạng bàn đơn có giá thành vô cùng hợp lý. 
Và ngày 28/6/2019 đội ngũ kỹ thuật EMC đã tiến hành lắp đặt và chuyển giao cho khách hàng máy cắt Laser Basic tại Bắc Ninh. Với đội ngũ kỹ thuật được đào tạo chuyên sâu tại chính nhà sản xuất. EMC luôn tự tin lắp đặt chuyển giao cho khách hàng một cách nhanh chóng và chính xác nhất. 

khả năng làm sạch mép cắt, đường hàn tinh xảo, vận hành với công suất cao.Máy cắt Laser kim loại đã dần chinh phục và chiếm lĩnh thị trường cơ khí. Đặc biệt sửa dụng trong lĩnh vực xử lý, sản xuất vật liệu kim loại. Ứng dụng rộng rãi trong việc thiết kế nội thất, giúp nâng tầm được không gian nội thất trong các biệt thự. Bên cạnh đó, những không gian kiến trúc hay những ngôi nhà có thiết kế vách ngăn hay đồ dùng, đồ vật trang trí ứng dụng laser fiber đều khoác lên mình vẻ thu hút, ấn tượng. Đây được xem là bước cải tiến vượt bậc của công nghệ gia công cơ khí hiện đại cho ngành xây dựng, kiến trúc Việt Nam hiện nay.

Hình ảnh máy laser basic tại Bắc Ninh.

----------

